
When liberals attack science - rinze
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2015/12/when-liberals-attack-social-science.html?mid=twitter-share-scienceofus
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10823740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10823740)

